# Mais quand vas-t-on réussir à customiser leopard ???



## cal1894 (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, Bonsoir,
Voilà j'ai parcouru ce forum mais je ne trouve pas de fil où l'on parle de customisation dure, style ressources graphiques et tout... 
Je vais alors souvent sur le forum MacThemes, mais il est en anglais. Ce serai peut être bien de créer un fil où l'on exposerai ses connaissances, expériences, etc. Ce serai aussi bien que des gens très doués en anglais nous fassent des tutos pour customiser.
Plus d'un an après la sortie du Leopard, on ne sait toujours pas modifier le gris du finder ou le dock...
Quoi qu'il en soit je vous expose les quelques choses que je pense savoir:

1) les fichiers qui serviraient à modifier leopard se trouveraient, compressés dans le SArtFile.bin
(Système/Bibliothèque/Privateframeworks/CoreUI.framework/Version/A/Ressources...)
&#8226;les fichiers AquaUI.bundle et LeopardUI.bundle contiennent des images (Point à éclairer...)
&#8226;le fichier SArtFile.bin serait un fichier compressé contenant toutes les ressources graphiques de
leopard. (voire macthemes forum...) Utiliser ArtTools pour décompresser...

2) Pour les adèptes du Dock de tiger, j'ai à plusieurs reprises essayé de modifier la couleur du fond du Dock 2D mais impossible, vous pouvez toutefois échanger le Dock.app de leo par celui de tiger. (il faudrait aussi éclairer celà si un développer passe par là, il peut essayer de nous créer un dock.app complètement compatible: c'est possible c'est sûr)

3) Les personnes utilisant leopard sur un g4 ou antérieur comme moi se verront d'an l'impossibilité de modifier leur barre des menus... pourquoi?? est-ce pareil que la transparence?

4) Pour tout ce qui est de changer les icônes il y a divers logiciels, comme candybar.

J'aimerais savoir quel procédé utilisent les logiciels comme transbar, menubar tint, et classic menu pour supperposer une image sur la barre des menus???

 AVANT TOUTE MODIFICATION DE FICHIERS SYTÈMES, BIEN FAIRE UNE SAUVEGARDE TIME MACHINE, j'ai eu le droit à plusieurs réinstall système. 

*Quelques liens utiles:*
&#8226;SArtFile.bin wiki (anglais)
&#8226;Extras.rsrc (wiki Ang.)
&#8226;ArtTools (wiki Ang.)
&#8226;Themming leopard (wiki Ang.)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

On attend tous Facade pour pouvoir changer les thèmes (il reprendrait le flambeau de ShapeShifter), il devait sortir en 2008 mais on a pas eu de nouvelles.


----------



## cal1894 (10 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement l'application facadeApp sortira d'ici peu (aucune date), il est déja réalisé en en croire les screenshots... mais ce n'est juste que l'interface graphique de choses que l'on peut nous même accomplir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Si avec Architect.


----------



## cal1894 (12 Janvier 2009)

non, architect ne permet que de créer des themmes, mais pas de les installer et de modifier son sytème...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai jamais dit le contraire c'est juste que ton message était mal formulé mais apparemment Façade va pas tarder.


----------



## cal1894 (15 Janvier 2009)

Ok, en tt cas on attend ce soft avec impatience !!!!


----------



## cal1894 (24 Janvier 2009)

Voici un screenshot de mon bureau sous leopard, j'utilise crystal clear interface.
Le logiciel est très rapide, bien fait...
Je précise: testé sur ibook G4. 512MB


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Ancien utilisateur de Vista  .


----------



## Hakton (28 Janvier 2009)

Ah je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à se plaindre du peux d'intérêt pour les développeurs de nous faire profiter de la customisation de thème sous Leopard.
Le thème de base est, certes, esthétique (c'est Apple quand-même !) mais au bout d'un moment ça fait du bien de changer.

Vu que les développeurs de ShapeShifter semblent nous avoir délaissé, il serait temps que ce "FacadeApp" sorte ! 

Surtout que mon Firefox et aMsn arborent maintenant de nouveaux skin Dark très jolis, j'aimerais que mon thème Apple aille avec.

Il n y a pas de date de sortie de ce logiciel ?
Car en ce moment je l'attends impatiemment, j'ai une sorte d'envie de renouveau... lol


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

Non pas de dates malheureusement.


----------



## cal1894 (2 Février 2009)

Pff ils ne sont pas capables de donner de dates, au début c'était prévu pour début janvier mais là ça commence à durer... Même s'il est très beau, le thème Apple gris commence à me lasser, tout ce sombre...
Un truc un peu plus desing s'impose!


----------



## PiebalD (2 Février 2009)

*Patience plus c'est long plus c'est bon 
*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

cal1894 a dit:


> Pff ils ne sont pas capables de donner de dates, au début c'était prévu pour début janvier



Non non octobre 2008 .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2009)

Ils sont courageux ces gens, le léopard des neiges n'est pas si loin


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Et tout sera à recommencer vu que Snow Leopard change de gui d'après les beta :rateau:.


----------



## rizoto (3 Février 2009)

Peut être qu'ils bossent deja dessus ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

C'est à espérer, connaissant la politique d'Apple sur la protection du thème Aqua et tous les fichiers éparpillé un peu partout je suis assez pessimiste.


----------



## XX (15 Février 2009)

En parlant de customisation dure, quelqu'un saurait où sont les boutons rouge jaune et vert des fenetres ainsi que les ressources de la scrollbar ? 
J'ai regardé dans SArtfiles.bin et y a des boutons rouge jaune vert mais ce ne sont pas les mêmes on dirait (le reflet n'est pas le même, on dirait les boutons pour des apps qui s'ouvrent avec X11). :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Extras.rsrc ou Extras2.rsrc.


----------



## XX (15 Février 2009)

ouah ça a pas l'air facile à modifier avec ThemePark. 
Et quand on voit le nombre de fichiers à modifier... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Ça a toujours été le soucis sur Mac OS X, il faut du courage.
Avec Tiger il y avait des gars courageux mais maintenant qu'Apple nous met des battons dans les roues même avec du courage c'est très difficile.


----------



## XX (18 Février 2009)

Bon, après quelques modifs du SArtFile.bin, j'en conclus que la majorité des fichiers de léopard comme les boutons + - x sont surement dans ArtFile.bin... Les boutons de SArtFile.bin sont les boutons des apps qui s'ouvrent avec X11 

Pourvu qu'on puisse bientôt dézipper ArtFile.bin.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Nan il y a un décompresseur et recompresseur mais il faut chercher sur MacThemes.


----------



## XX (18 Février 2009)

Aaa mais mince. Désolé en faite je voulais dire: Extras.rsrc et Extras2.rsrc


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Alors là c'est avec ThemePark.


----------



## XX (19 Février 2009)

ouais j'ai modif les trucs avec ThemePark.
Mais comme j'disais y a pas tout dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Tout est éparpillé, c'est bien là la difficulté de customizer Leopard.


----------



## DeepDark (20 Février 2009)

Magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Oui on sait .


----------



## DeepDark (20 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui on sait .


J'ai rien dis :rose:


----------



## XX (20 Février 2009)

j'suis sûr que le reste est dans ArtFile.bin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Yep il y a un décompresseur et compresseur sur MacThemes mais je ne sais plus où.


----------



## XX (21 Février 2009)

J'crois pas car le décompresseur recompresseur est uniquement fonctionnel pour SArtFile.bin c'est comme ça que j'ai pu faire quelques trucs.
A moins qu'un nouveau soit sorti très récemment...

EDIT: oh j'ai trouvé... c'est la fête now.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Tu peux mettre le lien ?


----------



## XX (22 Février 2009)

http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=263587

enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Merci .


----------

